# found in the wild!



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I heard Ralphthe3rd use the term "finding them in the wild" and it sorta rang true. I thought I'd show off my latest find from the wilds. a cool little box full of all sorts of fun!

I found 'em in a sneaky way - the red cabover HO scenery truck was pictured in an ad for HO scale train stuff on KIJIJI (think canadian craigslist), and I emailed the seller and asked if I could just purchase that piece so I could turn it into a slot truck. Turns out the seller had slot stuff too!

I left a bag of bodies that were pretty wrote, and he couldn't find the "big box of chassis parts" he said he had, but these little gems are coming home with me tonight!

all the cars have running chassis, except for the 4 bodies along the top (and, of course the HO scale cabover - yet!)

He also had a turbo train set, but I couldn't justify it... Maybe next time.










john


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool score!!! I dont think I ever seem a brown and tan Trans Am??

And the tilt nose 57 chevy is a nice find!!!! Loving those cab overs too.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice find. Wanna part with that Tyco Taka-Q 962?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that Trans Am is the standard white one that's been faded and needs a peroxide job. What got my attention is the blue Camaro. What is that, a Sizzler?

Also digging the chrome Vette... and the black van (isn't that rare?)... and the yellow/orange fade Chappy... and of course the tilt-nose...

Very cool find! Have fun tinkering! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that Trans Am is the standard white one that's been faded and needs a peroxide job. What got my attention is the blue Camaro. What is that, a Sizzler?
> 
> Also digging the chrome Vette... and the black van (isn't that rare?)... and the yellow/orange fade Chappy... and of course the tilt-nose...
> 
> ...


i was wondering about that blue camaro too - anyone know for sure what it is?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

gomanvongo said:


> i was wondering about that blue camaro too - anyone know for sure what it is?


check this:

http://www.grantoros.com/grantoros/sizz_etc.html

Scroll down to the 3rd car...

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> check this:
> 
> http://www.grantoros.com/grantoros/sizz_etc.html
> 
> ...


except for the digits in the meatball, that looks dead on! I haven't sized it up yet, but I'm hoping it'll fit a lwb tyco (my 4 gear stock is pretty thin right now.)

j


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice find


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool. That white Trans Am is my Favourite.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those 917s are in great shape! What? No one likes those cars?
You didn't even look at them? You wish you could get rid of them???


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Slott V said:


> Nice find. Wanna part with that Tyco Taka-Q 962?


PM sent... It's not as minty as it looks!



NTxSlotCars said:


> Those 917s are in great shape! What? No one likes those cars?
> You didn't even look at them? You wish you could get rid of them???


I don't usually get rid of slot cars, 'cause then I'd just have to buy more to replace 'em... but try explaining that to my lovely wife 

Truth be told though... I really prefer cars that look more at home on my road course (winding from town to country to city and back) so I usually prefer cars without meatballs, sponsors and big racing stripes. (ie: road cars as opposed to race cars), so I am more likely to trade off "racers" for "real" cars. 

That being said I did use the windshield from the chrome 917 body that was missing an engine to complete a white one I had on the track. Oddly, the chrome ones have a 2 piece rear end (bumper & simulated tire added on as a separate piece) while my white one is the same mold, but molded in all one piece... weird... any reason why? which is older? which is rarer? should I put the windshield back in the chrome body, and part out my white one for the engine? I bow to your superior Tyco knowledge!

thanks!

j


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL I think he was looking to score the windshield hahaha. Don't blame him though, I only have one and it's cracked. So I guess that means you're keeping the cigarete smoke colored firebird too?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

gomanvongo said:


> I don't usually get rid of slot cars, 'cause then I'd just have to buy more to replace 'em... but try explaining that to my lovely wife


Good Gosh!!!! Are we secretly married to the same woman???!!!
_Still in hot water for a couple of boxes that came in the mail yesterday_

I just got one of those white #4s. I thought they were stripped chrome bodies.
Not sure, but I think they would be a newer body, which ironically has nothing 
to do with whether or not it is more rare. Maybe Joe (GCS) can help.

Rich


----------

